# Not all organ meat is offal. Secretion vs. smooth muscle organs.



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That's an interesting distinction, although the only muscle meat I would think of as offal is the heart, and most guides to raw feeding are careful to explain that heart is muscle. I tend to stick with liver and kidney, as pancreas etc can be more difficult to source in the small quantities I need.


----------



## PuffDaddy (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes, I was interested to learn about the tripe and the intestines as well. Those things are readily available here while I had a heck of a time finding standard secretion organs. That is actually what got me looking for the info to begin with, because I began to wonder if the stomach and the intestines that were so readily available would actually fit the bill. 

Fortunately I did recently find a good place to score kidney and liver. Still on the look out for spleen. 

It is really hard to find pancreas! The only solution I have found so far is to order a 10 pound frozen block of it for 60 bucks and to have it shipped in the mail. lol. 

I think we will have to skip that one. I can only go so far, and when it comes to that darn dog I already go pretty darn far!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes - the minimum quantity I have found is 4 kilos, frozen in kilo bags. That's about a year's supply! Most of the meat I buy already contains 10% offal, fortunately, and the supplier does an offal mix which can be useful to supplement supermarket buys. That comes in 12x1lb bags, so is still rather a lot! I recommend DAF for those in the UK: Home - DAF Petfood They have a good range, although the chunks are on the large size for small dogs, and I was disappointed in the chicken wings - much the same price as supermarket, and full of lumps of skin and fat. Mostly I have been very pleased with their products, though. They do deliver to Finland, but possibly not the frozen food.


----------



## UKpoodle (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for sharing that puffdaddy. I've been raw feeding for a long time and you're right, when you first start out it can be very confusing as to what is/isn't classed as offal. 
FJM, I got some of the duck hearts with my last daf order, they'd be good for your dogs as they're small and loosely frozen, not frozen into large chunks like the other meats, so you can defrost as few or as many as you want. I buy the mixed, minced offal that you mentioned as well as it's the only way Gunther will eat it. He never touches liver or spleen but wierdly he seems to love this mix!


----------

